# Import permit for South Australia?



## paphioboy (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi guys. I'd just like to know if an import permit is necessary if I were to get orchids delivered in from a nursery interstate (Queensland). I am in South Australia. What other documentation do I need? Thanks.


----------



## Bolero (Mar 30, 2011)

No. Sorry I mean NO!

;-)

You do not need anything unless you are importing into WA or TAS. SA and the other states are fine and at this stage do not need any documentation. But give it time.


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks, Bolero..  Yay! I'm contemplating an order from Ivan's Orchids:
www.ivansorchids.com.au

He has some new plants listed, including 'anitum x sand'... and we definitely have seen some fine examples by Taiwanese growers here..


----------



## Bolero (Mar 30, 2011)

paphioboy said:


> Thanks, Bolero..  Yay! I'm contemplating an order from Ivan's Orchids:
> www.ivansorchids.com.au
> 
> He has some new plants listed, including 'anitum x sand'... and we definitely have seen some fine examples by Taiwanese growers here..



I have ordered from him and I belive his plants are amongst the best seedlings I have bought in Australia. The seedlings are of good size and the leaves are always perfect. You can happily order from him as you will need no paperwork and you can count on the plants being very healthy.

I have been considering another order from him as well as he has new plants available.

Let us know how you go.


----------



## PaulS (May 16, 2011)

A slightly different question - is there a problem taking plants in and out of the fruit fly areas like Sunraysia (Mildura). You get stopped at a checkpoint on the way in and searched for fruit, but I don't know if it applies for flowers and plants too.


----------



## Andrew (May 16, 2011)

The restrictions should just apply to fruit fly host material. See this link for a list of host fruits: http://www.gazette.vic.gov.au/gazette/Gazettes2011/GG2011S042.pdf#page=1


----------



## emydura (May 16, 2011)

PaulS said:


> A slightly different question - is there a problem taking plants in and out of the fruit fly areas like Sunraysia (Mildura). You get stopped at a checkpoint on the way in and searched for fruit, but I don't know if it applies for flowers and plants too.



No. It is just fruit with the exception of pineapples. I had to hand over a whole lot of fruit there a few weeks ago. 

David


----------



## quietaustralian (May 16, 2011)

paphioboy said:


> Hi guys. I'd just like to know if an import permit is necessary if I were to get orchids delivered in from a nursery interstate (Queensland). I am in South Australia. What other documentation do I need? Thanks.



Thats a good question. I have bought orchids from various vendors around Australia, including Ivan without any documentation. I was looking at an eBay auction tonight and it included a charge for documentation for plants sent to SA (see below). The vendor was Australian Orchid Nursery so they should know rules.

Mick

Government charges (Department of Primary Industries, ICA-29) apply for shipping to some states, see below:

State Fee (per order)
Tasmania $15
Western Australia $15
South Australia $5


----------



## Bolero (May 16, 2011)

That's interesting, it must be a fairly new rule and I am not surprised. Eventually every state will do this. But up until now SA has never been an issue. Everyone ships to SA without documentation.........but maybe not anymore.


----------

